# in wall speakers



## nateclifford (Nov 15, 2009)

i am installing speakers through my home and i dont want to spend more than 125 per speaker. looking for reviews


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

To be honest at $125 you are not going to find too many good in-wall speakers for a theater system. If these are just for background music I prefer Niles Audio in that price range. They make decent house audio speakers and have been doing so for many years. Other good brands are Speakercraft and Russound.


----------



## nateclifford (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks i will check them out and they are just for back round music.


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

You can find B&W in wall speakers on ebay for cheap ( well relatively speaking)


----------

